# LETTER  OF  OFFER  ON TRACKER  MORTGAGE - buy to let



## radio gaga (3 Apr 2015)

Hi,
I have a query regarding  a loan offer from P.T.S.B. 
Back on 10th Nov 2006 I received a loan offer with an option to go on a tracker rate once the initial fixed rate period had expired. This was amended on the 15th Dec 2006 with a loan offer that had no tracker option. I had no option but to go with the new offer at that time. This was a variable rate. residential investment loan [interest only].  

Since then I fell into arrears with the property. The bank served a legal pack on me in order to repossess the house. During this  time I  accepted a split loan offer and the court case has  just been struck out. My query is relating to the letter of offer in the sworn affidavit as it was a copy of the original letter of offer with the tracker option. 

I have rang and sent a letter to the banks head office about six weeks ago but I cannot get an explanation. I am not sure if I can do anything about it at this stage . Can banks change letters of offer at the last minute as I signed for the mortgage on 19th Jan 2007. Also is the sworn affidavit still valid ?.
I would be grateful for Any advice.
Regards Richard


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Apr 2015)

They made an offer to you. 
They changed the offer which they were fully entitled to do. 
You accepted the changed offer.  You knew that they had withdrawn the tracker option. You were free to accept or reject the offer and seek a mortgage elsewhere. 

This seems clear to me that you have no case.  

The fact that they used the wrong document in the court case is not relevant. 

I find it very interesting that they gave you a split mortgage for an investment property. Could you give us some more details of that?


----------



## Descart (28 Jul 2015)

Seek a routine access request under the Data Protection Act, this will cost you 6.35 euro. Are you certain that the loan offer you signed had not got the tracker clause on it, examine same again. Brendan Burgess is correct in what he has stated. In legal terms past consideration is no consideration, in other words, the last document you signed take precedence  over any previous documents.


----------

